# Water cooling pump



## MaxxSauce (Dec 7, 2008)

I bought the Alphacool AP700 pump, reading somewhere that any pump over 500 l/hr should be sufficient for a WC rig. However when I tried it out in a closed loop between the Reservoir and the Pump itself it seemed surprisingly weak. And when I tried it with open hoses it was unable to pull water out of a bucket, and didnt seem to be doing anything. Will this pump work in the closed loop well, or should I return it while i can? 

PS. it is centrifugal, and are there any tips I can have for these kinds of pumps? I am scared that it will be unable to push water from the bottom of my case to the radiator at the top.


----------



## MaxxSauce (Dec 7, 2008)

3/8 Inch ID tygon tubing, my rig when finished should be something like:

Res->Pump->Rad->CPU->Split-> NB->main 
->2nd Rad->GPU->main->Res

Is it better to have the pump draw from the reservoir or push into the reservoir?

Because I was also thinking of doing a 

Pump->Res->Rad->CPU->Split->Rad2->GPU->unsplit->Pump
->NB->Unsplit


----------

